# Extensions and Their Definitions



## Sparsh007 (Nov 28, 2006)

A 
 A   Object code library 
 A   Library file (Unix) 
 AA  Audible audio file 
 AAM Authorware shocked file 
 AAS Authorware shocked packet 
 AB  Applix Builder file 
 ABF Adobe Binary Screen Font 
 ABK Backup file 
 ABK Corel Draw AutoBackup 
 ABM Audio album file 
 ABO Applix Builder Turbo file 
 ABS MPEG Audio Sound file 
 ACA Project Manager Workbench file 
 ACA HTTP animation file 
 ACB ACBM Graphic image 
 ACD Character definiton file 
 ACE ACE Archiver Compression File 
 ACF HTTP character file  
 ACM Windows system directory file 
 ACM Interplay compressed sound file 
 ACM Dynamic Link Library DLL 
 ACP Microsoft Office Assistant Preview file 
 ACR American College of Radiology file 
 ACS Character structered storage file 
 ACT FoxPro Foxdoc Action Diagram 
 ACT Visual FoxPro Documenting wizard action diagram 
 ACV Used to Compress and decompress audio data 
 AD  After Dark screensaver 
 ADA Ada source text file  
 ADB Ada source text body file 
 ADF Amiga Disk File 
 ADI AutoCAD device-independent binary plotter file 
 ADM Windows NT policy template 
 ADX Lotus Approach dBase Index 
 ADX Archetype Designer Document 
 ADZ Packed ADF file 
 AFI Truevision Bitmap graphic 
 AI  Adobe Illustrator drawing 
 AI  Corel Trace drawing 
 AIN AIN Compressed archive 
 AIO APL transfer file 
 AIS ACDSee Image Sequence 
 AIX HP NewWave Cardfile Application data 
 ALB JASC Image Commander album 
 ALL Arts & Letters Library 
 ALL WordPerfect for Windows General printer information file 
 ALS Alias Image 
 ALT WordPerfect Library Menu 
 ANI Microsoft Windows Animated cursor 
 ANM DeluxPaint Animation 
 ANN Windows 3.x Help annotation 
 ANS ANSI text file 
 API Application Program Interface - Adobe 
 API Lotus 1-2-3 Printer driver 
 APL Application library file 
 APP dBase Application Generator Object 
 APP FoxPro Generated Application 
 APR ArcView project file 
 APR Employee Appraiser Performance Review file 
 APR Lotus Approach 97 View file 
 APS Microsoft Visual C++ file 
 APT Lotus Approach Data view file 
 APT Text mode application file 
 APX Lotus Approach Paradox-Specific information file 
 APX Borland C++ Appexpert database 
 ARC SQUASH Compressed archive 
 ARF Automatic Response file 
 ARI ARI Compressed archive 
 ARI Aristotle audio file 
 ARJ ARJ compressed archive 
 ARK ARC File Archiver CPM/Port archive 
 ART Clip Art 
 ARX ARX Compressed Archive 
 AS Applix Spreadsheet 
 ASA Microsoft Visual InterDev file 
 ASC ASCII text file 
 ASD WinWord AutoSave file 
 ASF Microsoft Advanced Streaming Format 
 ASF StratGraphics Datafile 
 ASI Borland C++/Turbo C Assembler Include file 
 ASM Assembler Language source file 
 ASM Pro/E assembly file 
 ASO Astound Dynamite Object 
 ASP Active Server Page 
 ASP Astound Presentation 
 AST Astound multimedia file 
 ASX Microsoft Advanced Streaming Redirector file 
 ATT AT&T Group 4 bitmap 
 AU Sun/NeXT/DEC/UNIX sound file 
 AU Audio U-law 
 AVA Avagio Publication 
 AVB Inculan Anti-Virus virus infected file 
 AVI Microsoft Audio Video Interleaved file for Windows movie 
 AVR Audio Visual Research file 
 AVS Application Visualization System file 
 AXL ArcIMS XML project file 
 AXT ASCII application object template 

 B
 BAD Oracle bad file 
 BAK Backup file 
 BAL Ballade Music score 
 BAR dBase Application Generator Horizontal menu object 
 BAS BASIC source code 
 BAT Batch file 
 BB Papyrus Database backup 
 BBL TeX/BibTeX Bibliographic reference file 
 BBM Deluxe Paint Bitmap image 
 BBS Bulletin Board Sytem text 
 BCH Batch Process Object dBase Application Generator 
 BCH Datalex Entry Point 90 Data file 
 BCM Microsoft Works Communications file 
 BCO Bitstream Outline font description file 
 BCP Borland C++ Makefile 
 BCW Borland C++ 4.5 Environment settings file 
 BDB Microsoft Works Dababase file 
 BDF West Point Bridge Designer file 
 BDF Egret Datafile 
 BDR Microsoft Publisher Border 
 BEZ Bitstream Outline font description 
 BF2 Bradford 2 Font 
 BFC Windows 95 Briefcase Document 
 BFM Font Metrics file 
 BFX Fax document file 
 BGL Microsoft Flight Simulator Scenery file 
 BHF pcAnywhere Host file 
 BI Binary file 
 BIB Bibliography file ASCII 
 BIB TeX/BibTeX Literature Database 
 BIB Database 
 BIF GroupWise initialization file 
 BIF Image Capture Board Binary Image black & white graphic 
 BIFF XLITE 3D file 
 BIN Binary file 
 BIT X11 Bitmap 
 BKS Microsoft Works Spreadsheet Backup 
 BKW FontEdit Fontset mirror image 
 BLD BASIC Bloadable picture file 
 BLK WordPerfect for Windows Temporary file 
 BM Windows system Bitmap 
 BM1 Apogee BioMenace data 
 BMF Corel Gallery file 
 BMP Windows or OS/2 bitmap 
 BOM Bill of materials file 
 BOO Microsoft Booasm.arc Compressed archive 
 BOOK Adobe FrameMaker Book 
 BOX Lotus Notes file 
 BPC Business Plan Toolkit Chart 
 BPL Borland Delphi 4 packed library 
 BPS Microsoft Works Document 
 BPT CorelDraw Bitmap fills file 
 BPX Truevision Targa Bitmap 
 BQY BrioQuery file 
 BR Bridge Script 
 BRD Eagle Layout file 
 BRZ DbBRZ file for very large Db backup or restore 
 BSA BSARC Compressed archive 
 BSC MS Developer Studio browser information 
 BSP Quake map file 
 BTM Batch file used by Norton Utilities 
 BUD Backup disk for Quicken 
 BUG Bugs and Problems file 
 BUN CakeWalk Audio Bundle 
 BUP Backup 
 BUY Movie data file 
 BWV Business Wave file 
 BYU BYU Movie 


 C
 C C code 
 C-- Sphinx C-- Source code 
 CA Telnet Server Initial cache data file 
 CAB Microsoft cabinet file 
 CAC dBase IV Executable file 
 CAD Softdesk Drafix Cad file 
 CAG Catalog file 
 CAL CALS Compressed Bitmap 
 CAL Calendar schedule data file 
 CAM Casio camera file 
 CAN Navigator Fax 
 CAP Compressed music file 
 CAR AtHome assistant file 
 CAS Comma-delimited ASCII file 
 CAT Quicken IntelliCharge categorization file 
 CAT dBase Catalogue file 
 CB Microsoft clean boot file 
 CBC CubiCalc Fuzzy Logic System file 
 CBI Column binary file 
 CBL Cobol Source code 
 CBM XLib Compiled Bitmap 
 CBT Generic Computer based training file 
 CC Visual dBASE custom class file 
 CC C++ Source code 
 CCH Corel Chart 
 CCL Intalk Communication Command Language 
 CCT Macromedia Director Shockwave cast file 
 CDA CD Audio Track 
 CDB Clipboard file 
 CDF Microsoft Channel Definition Format 
 CDM Visual dBASE custom data module 
 CDR Corel Draw Vector drawing file 
 CDR Raw Audio-CD data file 
 CDT Corel Draw template 
 CDT CorelDraw Data file 
 CDX Corel Draw compressed drawing 
 CDX Microsoft's Visual Foxpro index 
 CEL AutoDesk Animator Cel Image 
 CER Certificate file 
 CFG System Configuration file 
 CFL CorelFLOW Chart 
 CFM ColdFusion template 
 CFM Visual dBASE Windows customer form 
 CFM Creative FM-Music 
 CGI Common gateway interface script 
 CGM Computer Graphic Metafile 
 CHF pcAnywhere remote control file 
 CHK WordPerfect for Windows Temporary file 
 CHL Configuration History Log 
 CHM Compiled HTML file 
 CHT ChartMaster dBase Interface file 
 CIF Easy CD Creator image 
 CIF pcAnywhere caller file 
 CL3 Layout file for Adaptec Easy CD Creator 
 CLASS Java class 
 CLG Disk Catalog database 
 CLP Windows Clipboard 
 CLP Quattro Pro Clip art 
 CLP Clipper 5 Compiler Script 
 CLS Visual Basic Class Module 
 CLS C++ Class Definition 
 CMA Database file in plain text format 
 CMD Command file for Windows NT 
 CMD DOS CP/M command file 
 CMD dBase-II program file 
 CMF Corel Metafile 
 CMP JPEG Bitmap 
 CMR MediaPlayer Movie 
 CMV Corel Move animation 
 CMX Corel Presentation Exchange image 
 CNM Windows application menu options and setup file 
 COB COBOL Source code 
 COD FORTRAN Compiled code 
 COD dBase Application Generator Template source file 
 COD Video Text file 
 COL AutoDesk Animator Color Palette 
 COL Microsoft Multiplan Spreadsheet 
 COM Command file 
 CON Simdir Configuration file 
 CP8 CP8 256 Gray Scale image 
 CPD Corel PrintOffice file 
 CPI Microsoft MS-DOS code page information 
 CPJ CeQuadrant CD Project 
 CPL Control Panel Module 
 CPO Corel Print Office image file 
 CPP C++ Source code 
 CPP CA Cricket Presents presentation 
 CPR Corel Presents presentation 
 CPS Central Point PC Tools Backup 
 CPS Coloured postscript 
 CPT Corel Photo-Paint image 
 CPT dBase Encrypted Memo 
 CRD Microsoft Windows 3.x Cardfile 
 CRF Zortech C++ cross-reference 
 CRP Corel Presents run-time presentation 
 CRP Visual dBASE custom report 
 CRP dBase IV Encrypted database 
 CRS WordPerfect 5.1 for Windows File Conversion resource 
 CRT Certificate file 
 CRT Oracle Terminal settings information 
 CSA Comma deliminated text 
 CSM Borland C++ 4.5 Precompiled header 
 CSS Statistica/w Datasheet 
 CSS Cascading Style Sheet 
 CST Macromedia Director Cast resource file 
 CSV Comma-separated values file 
 CT Paint Shop Pro Graphic Editor files 
 CTL dBase IV Control 
 CTX Visual Basic User control binary file 
 CTX Microsoft Online Course Text 
 CUE Microsoft Cue Cards data 
 CUR Windows Cursor 
 CURSOR Sun Microsystems Cursor 
 CUT Dr Halo Bitmap 
 CV Corel Versions archive 
 CV Microsoft CodeView information screen 
 CVG Image 
 CVS Canvas drawing file 
 CXT Macromedia Director protected Cast resource file 
 CXX C++ source code 

 D
 DAO Windows Registry Backup 
 DAP Microsoft Access 2000 Data access page 
 DAT Data file 
 DB Borderland's Paradox 7 database 
 DBC Microsoft's Visual FoxPro database container file 
 DBF Database file 
 DBF Oracle 8.1.x tablespace file 
 DBK dBase Database Backup 
 DBO Compiled program file 
 DBQ Paradox Memo 
 DBT dBase Text Memo 
 DBV Memo field file 
 DBW Microsoft Windows 9.x Database file 
 DBX DataBeam image 
 DBX Microsoft's Visual FoxPro Table file 
 DC CAD file 
 DC2 CAD file 
 DC5 DataCAD Drawing 
 DCA Document Content Architecture Text file 
 DCA Visual Basic Active designer cache 
 DCF Disk Image file 
 DCM DCM module 
 DCR Shockwave file 
 DCS Desktop Color Separation file 
 DCS Quark Xpress Bitmap Graphics 
 DCT Microsoft's Visual FoxPro database container file 
 DCU Delphi compiled unit 
 DCX Microsoft's Visual FoxPro database container file 
 DCX Fax image 
 DCX Macro file 
 DCX Bitmap Graphics file 
 DDB Bitmap Graphics file 
 DEF C++ definition file 
 DEFI Oracle 7 de-install script 
 DEM Demo file 
 DEP Visual Basic Setup Wizard Dependency file 
 DER Certificate file 
 DEV Device Driver 
 DEZ Encrypted zip file 
 DFD Data Flow Diagram Graphic 
 DFI Outline Font description 
 DFL Default Program Settings 
 DFM Data Flow Diagram model 
 DFS Sound File 
 DFV Printing Form value 
 DGS Diagnostics Report 
 DIB Device-independent bitmap 
 DIC Dictionary file 
 DIF Data Interchange Format spreadsheet 
 DIF Data Interchange Output file 
 DIG Digilink file 
 DIG Sound Designer I audio 
 DIP Graphics file 
 DIR Macromedia Director file 
 DIS Ray Tracer file 
 DLG C++ Dialogue Script 
 DLL Dynamic-link library file 
 DLL CorelDraw Export/Import Filter 
 DLS Downloadable sound 
 DMD Visual dBASE data module 
 DMF Packed Amiga disk image 
 DOB Visual Basic User document 
 DOC FrameMaker or FrameBuilder document 
 DOC WordStar document 
 DOC WordPerfect document 
 DOC Microsoft Word document 
 DOS DOS Text file 
 DOT Word Document Template 
 DOT Line-Type definition 
 DOX User document binary form Visual Basic 
 DPR Borland C++ Project header 
 DRAW Acorn's object-based vector image 
 DRS WordPerfect Display Resource file 
 DRV Device Driver 
 DRW Lotus Freelance Image 
 DSC Oracle Discard file 
 DSD Database file 
 DSK Borland C++/Turbo Pascal Project Desktop file 
 DSM Dynamic Studio music module 
 DSM Digital Sound Module 
 DSN ODBC Data source 
 DSP Microsoft Developer Studio project 
 DSQ Corel QUERY 
 DSR Visual Basic Active designer file 
 DSW Borland C++ Desktop settings 
 DSW Microsoft Developer Studio workspace file 
 DSX Visual Basic Active designer binary file 
 DTA Turbo C++ Datafile 
 DUN Microsoft Dial-up Networking Export file 
 DUP Duplicate Backup 
 DV Digital video 
 DVC Lotus 1-2-3 Datafile 
 DVF Graphics file associated with camcorders 
 DVP AutoCAD Device parameter file 
 DWF Autodesk Vector graphic 
 DWF Drawing Web file 
 DWG AutoCAD Drawing 
 DXF AutoCAD Drawing Interchange Format 
 DXF Data Exchange File 
 DXR Macromedia Director protected movie file non-editable 
 DYN Lotus 1-2-3 Datafile 

 E
 ELM Theme-Pack file for Microsoft FrontPage 
 EMF Enhanced Windows Metafile 
 EML Microsoft Outlook Express mail message 
 EMS Enhanced Menu System Configuration file 
 EMU Terminal Emulation Data file 
 ENC Music file 
 ENC Video file 
 ENC Encoded file 
 END CorelDraw Arrow-Head Definition Table 
 ENFF Neutral Format 
 ENV WordPerfect Environment file 
 EPD Express Publisher Publication file 
 EPHTML Enhanced Perl-parsed HTML 
 EPI Express Publisher Document file 
 EPS Adobe Illustrator Encapsulated Postscript Vector graphics 
 EPSI Adobe Encapsulated Postscript Interchange 
 EQN WordPerfect Equation file 
 ERR Visual FoxPro Compilation error file 
 ERX ERWin file 
 ESH DOS Extended Shell Batch file 
 ESL Visual FoxPro Distributable support library file 
 ESPS ESPS audio file 
 EVT Microsoft Windows NT, 2000 Event Log 
 EVY WordPerfect Document 
 EWL Microsoft Encarta document 
 EXC Microsoft Word Exclusion Dictionary file 
 EXE Executable file 

 F
 F FORTRAN file 
 FAC Face graphic 
 FAQ Frequently Asked Questions document 
 FAR Music module 
 FAS Basic module file 
 FAV Outlook Navigation bar 
 FCD Virtual CD-ROM file 
 FCM Binary file patch 
 FD FORTRAN Declaration file 
 FDF Adobe Acrobat Forms Document 
 FFA MS find fast file 
 FFT Final Form Text 
 FFX MS fast find file 
 FI FORTRAN File Interface 
 FIF Fractal Image 
 FIT Windows NT File index table 
 FLA Macromedia Flash Movie 
 FLC AutoDesk FLIC animation 
 FLL Distributable dynamic link library 
 FLM AutoCAD Film Roll 
 FLT Microsoft Graphics filter 
 FM Adobe FrameMaker Document 
 FMB WordPerfect File Manager button bar 
 FMO Compiled format 
 FMT Microsoft Schedule+ Print file 
 FOR FORTRAN source code 
 FP FoxPro Configuration file 
 FPC FoxPro Catalog file 
 FPT FileMaker Pro file 
 FRM Symbol Report 
 FRO Compiled report 
 FRP Form 
 FRS Wordperfect Screen Font Resource 
 FRX Visual Basic Form stash file 
 FRX Microsoft FoxPro Report 
 FXP FoxPro Compiled source code 

 G
 GDB InterBase Database file 
 GED Graphic Environment Document 
 GED Graphics editor native format 
 GLY Microsoft Word Glossary 
 GRP Microsoft Program Manager Group 
 GRP Pictures group 
 GRY Raw graphic 
 GWP Greetings WorkShop file 



 H
 H C and C++ Program header 
 H++ C++ Header file 
 HDX AutoCAD Help index 
 HH C++ Header file 
 HHH Precompiled header 
 HLP Help file 
 HPF Hotline Partial downloaded file 
 HPG AutoCAD HPGL Plotter vector graphics 
 HPJ Visual Basic Help Project file 
 HPP C++ Program header 
 HST History file 
 HTM A Web page file containing Hypertext Markup Language 
 HTML A Web page file containing Hypertext Markup Language 
 HTT Microsoft Hypertext template 
 HXX C++ Header file 
 HYC Microsoft WordPerfect Datafile 

 I
 I Borland C++ Intermediate file 
 ICA Citrix file 
 ICA Image Object Content Architecture Bitmap graphic 
 ICB Targa bitmap 
 ICL Icon Library 
 ICM Image Color Matching profile 
 ICN Icon source code 
 ICO Icon 
 ICS Scene file 
 ID Disk identification file 
 IDB Microsoft Developer Intermediate file 
 IDD MIDI Instrument Definition 
 IDE Borland C++ v4.5 Project file 
 IDF MIDI Instrument Definition 
 IDIF Netscape saved address book Identification file 
 IDQ Internet Data Query 
 IDW IntelliDraw Vector graphic 
 IDX Microsoft FoxPro Relational database index 
 IDX Microsoft Outlook Express file 
 IDX Index file 
 IFF Interchange file 
 IFO Digital Video Disk (DVD) datafile 
 IIF QuickBooks for Windows Interchange file 
 IIM Music module 
 IND Index dBase IV 
 IND Shared Database file 
 INF Information file 
 INF Install script 
 INI Initialization file 
 INI Setup file 
 INK CorelDRAW Pantone reference fills file 
 INL Microsoft Visual C++ Inline function file 
 INS Microsoft WordPerfect for Windows Datafile 
 INT Borland Interfaced units 
 IRS Microsoft WordPerfect for Windows Resource file 
 ISO International Standards Organization table ISO9660 CD-ROM file system standard 
 IST Instrument file 
 ISU InstallShield Uninstall script 
 IV Open Inventor file 
 IWA IBM Writing Assistant Text file 
 IWC Install Watch document 
 IWM Start file 
 IWP Text file 

 J
 JAR Java Archive a compressed file for applets and related files 
 JAS Graphic 
 JAVA Java Source code 
 JBD Datafile 
 JBF Paint Shop Pro Image browser file 
 JBX Project file 
 JFF JPEG image 
 JFIF JPEG image 
 JIF JPEG image 
 JPE JPEG image 
 JPEG JPEG image 
 JPG JPEG image 
 JS JavaScript source code 
 JSP An HTML page similar to an ASP page using Java 
 JTF JPEG bitmap 

 K
 KEY Keyboard Macro 
 KEY Security file 
 KFX Image 
 KIZ Digital postcard 

 L
 LAB Microsoft Excel Mailing labels 
 LBT Microsoft FoxPro Labels 
 LBX Labels 
 LCL FTP Datafile 
 LDB Microsoft Access Lock file 
 LGC Application log file 
 LGD Application log file 
 LGO Logo file 
 LGO Startup logo 
 LIB Library file 
 LIF Logical Interchange data 
 LIF Compressed archive 
 LIM Compressed archive 
 LIN Line type file 
 LIX Logos library system file 
 LKO Microsoft Outlook Express Linked object 
 LL3 LapLink III Document file 
 LLX Laplink Exchange agent 
 LNK Shortcut file 
 LNK Linker response file 
 LNK Datafile 
 LOD Load file 
 LOG Log file 
 LOK Compressed file 
 LRC Intel Video phone file 
 LRF Microsoft C/C++ Linker response file 
 LRS Language resource file 
 LSF Logos library system file 
 LSL Saved library 
 LSL Script library 
 LSP AutoLISP, CommonLISP, and other LISP language files 
 LSS Spreadsheet 
 LST List file 
 LST Keyboard macro 
 LST Spool file 
 LTM Form 
 LU Library unit file 
 LWD Text document 
 LWF Wavelet graphics file 
 LWLO Layered Object file 
 LWOB Object file 
 LWP Wordpro 96/97 file 
 LWSC Scene file 
 LWZ Linguistically enhanced sound file 
 LYR Layer file 
 LZD Difference file for binaries 
 LZH Compressed archive 
 LZS Compressed archive 
 LZS Data file 
 LZW Compressed Amiga archive 
 LZX Compressed archive 

 M
 M Program file 
 M Macro module 
 M Standard package 
 M11 Text file 
 M1V MPEG-related file 
 M3U MPEG URL MP3 Playlist 
 MAC Macro 
 MAD Microsoft Access Module 
 MAF Microsoft Access Form 
 MAK Visual Basic or Microsoft C++ Project 
 MAK Makefile 
 MAM Microsoft Access Macro 
 MAP Map file 
 MAQ Microsoft Access Query 
 MAR Microsoft Access Report 
 MAT Microsoft Access Table 
 MAUD Sample format 
 MAX Kinetix 3D Studio Max 3D scene 
 MBK Multiple index archive (dBase IV) 
 MBX Microsoft Outlook saved email 
 MCI Media Control Interface Command script 
 MD Compressed archive 
 MDA Microsoft Access Add-in file 
 MDB Microsoft Access Database 
 MDE Microsoft Access MDE file 
 MDL Music module 
 MDL Model 
 MDL Quake Model file 
 MDM Modem definition 
 MDN Microsoft Access Blank database template 
 MDT Data table 
 MDT Microsoft Access Add-in file 
 MDW Microsoft Access Workgroup 
 MDX Multiple index file (dBase IV) 
 MDZ Microsoft Access Wizard template 
 ME ASCII text document 
 MEM Microsoft FoxPro Memory variable save file 
 MES Message file 
 MET Presentation Manager metafile 
 MET OmniPage Pro Document file 
 MI Miscellaneous file 
 MIC Microsoft Image Composer file 
 MID MIDI music file 
 MIF Adobe FrameMaker Interchange format 
 MIFF Machine Independent File 
 MIM Multi-Purpose Internet Mail Extensions (MIME) format 
 MIME Multi-Purpose Internet Mail Extensions 
 MIX Power C Object file 
 MIX Microsoft PhotoDraw 2000 Picture file 
 MIX Microsoft Picture-It! Picture file 
 MJF Audio file similar to MP3 
 MK Makefile 
 MKE Microsoft Windows SDK Makefile 
 MMC Microsoft Clip Gallery 5.x Catalog file 
 MME Multi-Purpose Internet Mail Extensions (MIME) format 
 MMF Meal Master Format, a recipe catologing format 
 MMF Microsoft Mail file 
 MMF Microsoft Mail message file 
 MMM Microsoft Multimedia movie 
 MMM Multimedia movie 
 MND AutoCAD Menu Compiler Menu source 
 MNG Multi-image Network Graphics 
 MNT Microsoft FoxPro Menu file 
 MNU Visual dBase Menu file 
 MNU AutoCAD Menu Compiler Menu 
 MNU Norton Commander Menu 
 MNX Microsoft FoxPro Menu 
 MNX AutoCAD Compiled menu 
 MNY Microsoft Money Account book 
 MOB PEN for Windows Device definition 
 MOD Microsoft Windows 9.x Kernel module 
 MON Monitor description 
 MOV QuickTime for Microsoft Windows Movie 
 MOZ Zipped mod file 
 MP2 MPEG Audio Layer 2 file 
 MP3 MPEG Audio Layer 3 (AC3) file 
 MPA MPEG-related file 
 MPC Microsoft Project Calendar file 
 MPD Microsoft Project Database file 
 MPE MPEG animation 
 MPEG MPEG animation 
 MPG MPEG animation 
 MPP Microsoft Project file 
 MPP Drawing file 
 MPR Microsoft FoxPro Menus 
 MPT Multipage TIFF Bitmap graphics 
 MPV Microsoft Project View file 
 MPX Microsoft FoxPro Compiled menu program 
 MPX Microsoft Project Exchange file 
 MRB Microsoft C/C++ Multiple resolution bitmap graphics 
 MSC Microsoft C Makefile 
 MSC Microsoft Windows 2000 Common console document 
 MSD Microsoft MSD Diagnostics report file 
 MSDL Scene Description Language 
 MSG Microsoft Mail message 
 MSI Microsoft Windows Installer package 
 MSN Microsoft Network document 
 MSP Microsoft Paint bitmap 
 MSP Windows Installer patch file 
 MST Windows Installer transform 
 MST Minispecification file 
 MST Microsoft SDK Setup script 
 MSW Microsoft Word Text file 
 MSX Compressed CP/M archive 
 MTH Math file 
 MTM Music module 
 MTW Minitab Datafile 
 MTX Twain device driver 
 MU Quattro Pro Menu 
 MUS Music 
 MV Miva Server-side script file 
 MVB Microsoft Multimedia Viewer file 
 MVF AutoCAD-AutoFlix Stop frame file 
 MVI AutoCAD-AutoFlix Movie command file 
 MVW Log file 
 MWF ProMotion Animation 
 MWP Lotus WordPro 97 Smartmaster file 
 MXT Microsoft C Datafile 

 N
  NCB Microsoft Developer Studio file 
 NCD Norton Change directory 
 NCF Netware Command File 
 NCF Lotus Notes Internal clipboard 
 NDB Intellicom Network database 
 NDX Index file (dBase II-III-IV) 
 NES Nintendo Emulator ROMS for game console 
 NET Network configuration file 
 netCDF Network Common Data Form 
 NEW New info 
 NEZ Nintendo Emulator file 
 NFF Neutral File Format 
 NFO Info file database text 
 NFT Netobject Fusion Template file 
 NLB Oracle 7 Data 
 NLM Netware Loadable Module 
 NOD Netobject Fusion File 
 NRG Nero Image file 
 NSF Lotus Notes Database 
 NSO NetObject Fusion Document file 
 NST Music module 
 NT Microsoft Windows NT Startup files 
 NTF Lotus Notes Database template 
 NTR Executable ASCII text file 
 NTS Executable ASCII text file 

 O
 O Object file (Unix) 
 OBD Microsoft Office Binder template 
 OBD Microsoft Office Binder 
 OBJ Object file 
 OBR Borland C++ Object browser data file 
 OBS Script 
 OBV Visual interface 
 OBZ Microsoft Office Binder Wizard 
 OCF Object craft file 
 ODL Visual C++ Type library source 
 ODS Microsoft Outlook Express Mailbox file 
 OFD Form definition 
 OFF 3D Mesh Object File 
 OFN Microsoft Office FileNew file 
 OFT Microsoft Outlook Template 
 OLB Microsoft Object Library (OLE) 
 OLB Object library 
 OLD Backup file 
 OLE Object Linking and Embedding object 
 OLE Microsoft Object Linking and Embedding (OLE) 
 OLI Text file 
 OO1 Voice file 
 OOGL Object Oriented Graphics Library 
 OOM Swap file 
 OPJ Project file 
 OPT Microsoft Developer Studio file 
 OPX Extension DLL 
 ORA Oracle Parameter file 
 ORC Oracle 7 Script 
 OSS Microsoft Office Search file 
 OST Microsoft Exchange/Outlook Offline file 
 OUT Microsoft C Output file 

 P
 P Pascal Source code 
 PAB Microsoft Personal Address Book 
 PAC Package file 
 PAK Compressed archive 
 PAK Quake WAD file 
 PAL A compressed file 
 PAL Microsoft Color palette 
 PAN CorelDRAW Printer specific file 
 PAR Microsoft Windows 3.x Permanent output file 
 PAS Borland Pascal Source code file 
 PAT DataCAD Hatch pattern file 
 PAT CorelDRAW Pattern file 
 PB WinFax Pro Phone book 
 PBI Profiler binary input file 
 PBK Microsoft Phonebook 
 PC Text file 
 PCD Kodak Photo-CD Image 
 PCE Maps Eudora mailbox names to DOS filenames 
 PCF Profiler command file 
 PCH Patch file 
 PCH Microsoft C/C++ Precompiled header file 
 PCI Microsoft Windows System file PCI Miniport file 
 PCJ Multimedia authoring tool graphics 
 PCK Turbo Pascal Pickfile 
 PCL Printer Control Language file 
 PCM Audio file 
 PCS Animation 
 PCS Microsoft Picture storage file 
 PDA Bitmap graphics 
 PDB Data file 
 PDB 3Com PalmPilot Database file 
 PDD Paint Shop Pro and Adobe PhotoDeluxe Image file 
 PDF Adobe Acrobat Portable Document file 
 PDL Borland C/C++ Project description language file 
 PDM Physical model file 
 PDP Print Shop Deluxe file 
 PDQ Flowcharting PDQ Lite file 
 PDW Professional Draw Document 
 PE3 Ulead PhotoImpact Image archive file 
 PE4 Ulead PhotoImpact v.4 Image archive file 
 PFC AOL Personal filing cabinet file 
 PFF Paraform file for 3D modeling 
 PFK Programmable function keys 
 PFM Microsoft Printer Font Metrics 
 PFS Database text file 
 PFT Printer font 
 PGM Portable Graymap bitmap 
 PH Perl header file 
 PH Microsoft C/C++ Phrase-table 
 PHP HTML page that includes a PHP script 
 PHP3 HTML page that includes a PHP script 
 PHTML Perl-Parsed HTML 
 PIC PC Paint Bitmap 
 PIF PIF drawing 
 PIX Bitmap image file 
 PJT Microsoft Visual FoxPro memo file 
 PJT Microsoft Visual Foxpro Project 
 PJX Microsoft Visual FoxPro project file 
 PKG Microsoft Developer Studio application extension 
 PL Perl Source code file 
 PLB Microsoft FoxPro Library file 
 PLC Lotus 1-2-3 Add-in file 
 PLI Oracle 7 Data description file 
 PLN WordPerfect for Windows Spreadsheet 
 PLS MPEG PLayList file used by WinAmp 
 PLT Drawing HPGL Plotter 
 PLT AutoCAD Plot drawing 
 PLT Palette 
 PM Perl Module 
 PNG Paint Shop Pro Browser catalogue 
 PNG MacroMedia FireWorks Bitmap file 
 POL Windows NT Policy file 
 POP PopMail Message index 
 POT Microsoft PowerPoint template 
 PPA Microsoft PowerPoint Add-in 
 PPB WordPerfect for Windows Button bar for print preview 
 PPD Adobe Acrobat v.4.0 PostScript Printer definition file specification 
 PPI Microsoft PowerPoint Graphics file 
 PPM Portable Pixelmap bitmap 
 PPS Microsoft PowerPoint slide show 
 PPT Microsoft PowerPoint presentation 
 PQB PowerQuest BootMagic Master boot backup file 
 PQI PowerQuest Drive image file 
 PRC 3com PalmPilot Resource file 
 PRD Printer driver 
 PRE Lotus Freelance Presentation 
 PRE Programmer's WorkBench Settings 
 PRE Microsoft C/C++ Settings 
 PRF Microsoft Windows System file 
 PRF Macromedia Director Settings file 
 PRG dBase IV and Microsoft FoxPro Program source files 
 PRN DataCAD Windows Printer file 
 PRN Printer driver 
 PRN Lotus 1-2-3-Symphony Text file 
 PRO Source code file 
 PRO Configuration file 
 PRT A print-formatted file 
 PRX Microsoft FoxPro Compiled program 
 PRZ Lotus Freelance 97 Graphics file 
 PSD Adobe Photoshop Bitmap 
 PSE IBM printer Page Segment Bitmap graphics 
 PSM Turbo Pascal Symbol table of IDE 
 PSP PaintShop Pro Image file 
 PST Microsoft Outlook Personal Folder File 
 PUB Microsoft Publisher Document 
 PWD Microsoft Pocket Word document 
 PWL Microsoft Windows 9.x Password list file 
 PWZ Microsoft PowerPoint wizard 
 PXL Microsoft Pocket Excel spreadsheet 
 PY YAHOO Saved emessages 
 PY Python Script file 
 PYC Python Compiled script file 

 Q
 QAG Norton Desktop Quick Access Group data file 
 QAP Omnis Quartz Application file 
 QBE dBase IV Saved query 
 QBE Quattro Pro Saved Query 
 QBO dBase IV Compiled query 
 QBS Microsoft QuickBasic Program file 
 QBW QuickBooks for Windows Spreadsheet data 
 QCP Qualcomm Pure Voice Voice file 
 QDF Quicken Data file 
 QEF Microsoft Excel Query file 
 QEL Quicken Electronic library file 
 QIC Microsoft Backup file 
 QIF QuickTime Image 
 QIF QuickTime Import file 
 QLB Microsoft C/C++ Library file 
 QLC Data 
 QLP QuickLink Printer driver 
 QM Quality Motion file 
 QPR Microsoft FoxPro Generated query program 
 QPX Microsoft FoxPro Compiled query program 
 QRY Microsoft Query 
 QRY dBase IV Query 
 QSD Quicken Datafile 
 QT QuickTime Movie file 
 QTI QuickTime Image file 
 QTIF QuickTime Image file 
 QTM QuickTime Movie file 
 QTP QuickTime Preferences file 
 QTS QuickTime Image file 
 QTX QuickTime Image file 
 QW Symantec Q&A Write program file 
 QWK QWK Reader Message file 
 QXD Quark Xpress Data file 
 QXL Quark Xpress Element library 
 QXT Quark Xpress Template file 

 R
 R FORTRAN Preprocessor Ratfor file 
 R Pegasus Mail Resource file 
 RA RealAudio Sound file 
 RAM RealAudio Metafile 
 RAW Raw File Format bitmap 
 RC Micosoft C/C++ Resource script 
 RC Borland C++ Resource script 
 RCG Netscape Newsgroup file 
 RDF Resource Description Framework file 
 RDF Research document information format 
 RDI Device-independent bitmap file 
 REF Reference file 
 REG Registration file 
 REM Remarks file 
 REP Visual dBase Report file 
 REQ Request file 
 RES Microsoft Visual C++ Resource file 
 RES Borland C++ Compiled resource file 
 RES dBase IV Resource file 
 REX Oracle Report definition 
 REZ Resource file 
 RF Sun Raster graphics file 
 RGB, SGI Silicon Graphics RGB files 
 RH Borland C++ 4.5 Resource header file 
 RI Lotus 1-2-3 Data file 
 RIF Metacreations Painter 5 Image file 
 RIP Graphics 
 RM RealAudio Video file 
 RMF Beatnik Rich music format 
 RMI MIDI music 
 RND AutoCAD-AutoShade Rendering slide 
 ROM Cartridge-based home video game emulator file 
 RPM RedHat Linux Package Manager 
 RPT Crystal Reports file a sub-set of Microsoft Visual Basic 
 RSC Resource file 
 RSP Response file 
 RTF Microsoft Windows 9.x Help file script 
 RTL Text file 
 RTS RealAudio RTSL document 
 RUL Extension used in InstallShield 
 RVP Microsoft Scan Configuration file 
 RVW Review file 
 RWS Borland C++ Resource Workshop data file 
 RWX RenderWare Script file 

 S
 S Unix Assembler source code 
 SAV Saved game file 
 SAV Backup file 
 SAV Configuration file 
 SBI SoundBlaster Instrument file 
 SBL ShockWave Flash object 
 SC2 Microsoft Schedule+ 7.0 file 
 SCA Datafile 
 SCC Microsoft Source Safe file 
 SCC Text file 
 SCD Microsoft Schedule+ 7.0 Datafile 
 SCF Microsoft Windows Explorer Command file 
 SCH Microsoft Schedule+ 7.0 Datafile 
 SCI System configuration information file 
 SCM Scheme source code file 
 SCM Video game console ROM emulater file 
 SCO High score file 
 SCR Microsoft Windows 9.x Screensaver file 
 SCV CASmate Native format 
 SCX Microsoft FoxPro forms 
 SCX Microsoft FoxPro Screen file 
 SEC PGP Secret key ring file 
 SES Cool Edit Session file 
 SET Setup option file 
 SET Quartet Voice set files 
 SEW Sewing program file 
 SGF Sonique Graphics file 
 SGI Silicon Graphics Graphics file 
 SGML Standard Generalized Markup Language 
 SGT Save/Get keyboard macro 
 SH Unix Shell script 
 SH Unix/SHAR ASCii archive 
 SHB Document shortcut file 
 SHP AutoCAD Source code and shape file for text fonts 
 SHTML SSI HTML file containing Server Side Includes 
 SHW WordPerfect for Windows Slide Show 
 SHX AutoCAD Shape entities 
 SIF Microsoft Windows NT Setup installation files 
 SIG PopMail Signature file 
 SIG Current program settings 
 SIK Microsoft Word for Windows Backup files 
 SIZ Oracle 7 Configuration file 
 SKA PGP Secret Keyring file 
 SKF AutoSketch Drawing file 
 SKL Macromedia Director Resource file 
 SLB AutoCAD Slide Library File 
 SLD AutoCAD Slide File 
 SLL Generic Sound data file 
 SND Sound resource 
 SNM Netscape Mailbox 
 SOM Quattro Pro Network serial numbers 
 SPC WordPerfect for Windows Temporary file 
 SPL ShockWave Flash Object file 
 SPL Sample file 
 SPM WordPerfect for Windows Data file 
 SPR Microsoft FoxPro Generated screen program 
 SPR Image layering and resizing Sprite 
 SPRITE Bitmap file 
 SPX Microsoft FoxPro Compiled screen program 
 SQC Structured Query Language (SQL) common code file 
 SQL SQL queries 
 SQR Structured Query Language (SQL) program file 
 SQZ Compressed archive 
 SRF Sun Raster graphics file 
 SRM Video game console ROM emulator file 
 SRZ Source file 
 STR Screensaver file 
 STR dBase IV Application Generator Structure list OBJ file 
 STS Microsoft C/C++ Project status information file 
 STW Data file 
 SUM Summary file 
 SUN Sun Rasterfile graphics 
 SUP WordPerfect for Windows Supplementary dictionary files 
 SVD WordPerfect for Windows Autosave file for document 
 SVF Simple Vector Format 2D image 
 SVG Adobe Scalable vector graphics file 
 SVP Sonique Graphics file 
 SVS WordPerfect for Windows Autosave file for style sheet 
 SWA Shockwave audio file in Macromedia Director 
 SWF ShockWave Flash Object 
 SWP DataCAD Swap file 
 SYM Borland C++ Precompiled header file 
 SYS System file Device driver or hardware configuration file 
 SYW Yamaha SV-series Wave file 

 T
 TAG Query tag name file 
 TAH Borland C++ Turbo assembler help file 
 TBK dBase IV Memo backup file 
 TBK Microsoft FoxPro Memo backup file 
 TBS Microsoft Word for Windows Text elements 
 TC Turbo C Configuration file 
 TC Borland C++ Configuration file 
 TCH Borland C++ Turbo C Help file 
 TCW TurboCAD for Windows Drawing file 
 TEM Borland C++ Turbo Editor Macro Language script 
 TEX Texture file 
 TGA Adobe Acrobat Targa bitmap 
 THEME Microsoft Windows 9.x Desktop theme 
 THM Microsoft Clip Gallery v.1.x Thumbnail image file 
 THN Thumbnail 
 THS WordPerfect for Windows Thesaurus dictionary 
 TIF Tag image bitmap file (TIFF) 
 TIFF Tag image bitmap file 
 TLB Microsoft OLE type library files 
 TLB Visual C++ Type library 
 TLP Microsoft Project Project timeline file 
 TMF WordPerfect for Windows Tagged font metric file 
 TMP Microsoft Windows Temporary file 
 TMS Script file 
 TNV BitWare Data file 
 TOC Eudora Mailbox Table of contents file 
 TP Turbo Pascal Configuration file 
 TP Turbo Profiler Sesson-state file 
 TPH Turbo Pascal Help file 
 TPL Turbo Pascal Residents units library 
 TPP Borland Pascal 7.0 Protected mode units 
 TPU Turbo Pascal Turbo Pascal Unit 
 TPW Turbo Pascal for Windows 9.x Unit 
 TPX ULead Photo Express Image file 
 TPZ TAR Compressed archive 
 TPZ Compressed archive 
 TRE Directory tree file 
 TRM Terminal file 
 TRN Quattro Pro Translation support file 
 TST WordPerfect for Windows Printer test file 
 TTF TrueType font 
 TTK Translation tool kit file 
 TVF dBase IV Table view settings 
 TXF TAR Compressed archive 
 TXT ASCII text-formatted data 
 TZB Compressed archive 

 U
 UDF Microsoft Windows NT Unique Database 
 UFO Ulead Object file 
 UG AutoCAD and others Drawing file 
 ULT Music module 
 UMB MemMaker Backup file 
 UNI UniMod music module 
 UPD Updated program data 
 UPD Updated program data 
 UPI ULead Photo Impact Program file 
 UPO Compiled updated datafile 
 UPX ULead Photo Process Saved Image file 
 USR Turbo C++ User database file 

 V
 VAL Values list object file 
 VAN VistaPro Animation file 
 VBA VBase file 
 VBP Microsoft Visual Basic Project file 
 VBR Microsoft Visual Basic Remote automated registration file 
 VBS Microsoft Visual Basic Script file 
 VBW Microsoft Visual Basic Workspace file 
 VBX Microsoft Visual Basic Custom control file 
 VBX Microsoft Visual Basic Visual basic extension 
 VC VisaCalc Spreadsheet 
 VCE Cool Edit Unformatted voice file 
 VCF Netscape Virtual card file 
 VCT Microsoft FoxPro Class library 
 VCW Microsoft Visual C++ Visual workbench information file 
 VCX Microsoft FoxPro Class library 
 VDA Targa bitmap 
 VDA Graphics image 
 VID Microsoft Word Screen device driver 
 VIK Viking Graphics Image 
 VIR File identified as a virus-infected file 
 VIS Graphics image file 
 VIV VivoActive Streaming video file 
 VLB Library file 
 VMC Adobe Acrobat Reader Virtual memory configuration file 
 VML Microsoft Office 2000 Vector markup language 
 VMS Text file with vms specific information 
 VOB Encrypted video and audio files used on current DVD's (Digital Video Disk) 
 VOC Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audio file 
 VRF Oracle 7 Configuration file 
 VRM Quattro Pro Overlay file 
 VRML A VRML file 
 VSN A Windows 9x/NT ViruSafe version file 
 VST Targa bitmap 
 VUE 3D Studio Animation file 
 VUE dBase IV View file 
 VUE Microsoft FoxPro View file 
 VWR File viewer 
 VXD Microsoft Windows 9.x Virtual device driver 

 W
 WAB Microsoft Outlook, Outlook Express Outlook file 
 WAV Microsoft Windows Waveform sound 
 WB1 QuattroPro for Windows Notebook 
 WB2 QuattroPro for Windows Spreadsheet 
 WB3 QuattroPro for Windows Text file 
 WBC Webshots Image file 
 WBF Microsoft Windows 9.x Batch file 
 WBK Microsoft Word for Windows Backup file 
 WCD WordPerfect for Windows Macro token list file 
 WCM WordPerfect fdor Windows Macro 
 WCM Microsoft Works Data transmission file 
 WCP WordPerfect for Windows Product information description file 
 WDB Microsoft Works Database file 
 WEB Web source code file 
 WFM Virtual dBase Windows form 
 WI Corel Wavelet compressed bitmap 
 WIM Wireless identity module 
 WIN Microsoft FoxPro Window file 
 WIN dBase Window file 
 WIZ Microsoft Word Wizard file 
 WIZ Microsoft Publisher Page wizard 
 WKB WordPerfect for Windows Document file 
 WKE Lotus 1-2-3 Educational version Spreadsheet 
 WKQ Quattro Pro Spreadsheet 
 WKS Lotus 1-2-3 Worksheet spreadsheet 
 WKS Microsoft Works Document 
 WLL Microsoft Add-In file 
 WMA Audio file in Microsoft Windows Media format 
 WMC MathCAD for Windows Backup files for startup 
 WMC WordPerfect for Windows Macro file 
 WMF Microsoft Windows Metafile 
 WP WordPerfect for Windows Document file 
 WP4 WordPerfect for Windows 4.0 Document 
 WP5 WordPerfect for Windows 5.0 Document 
 WP6 WordPerfect for Windows 6.0 Document 
 WPD WordPerfect for Windows ALL Demo file 
 WPD WordPerfect for Windows Document 
 WPF WordPerfect for Windows Form file 
 WPG Microsoft Word for Windows vector graphics 
 WPG Microsoft Word for Windows Graphics file 
 WPK Microsoft Word for Windows Macro 
 WPM Microsoft Word for Windows Macro 
 WPS Microsoft Works Text document 
 WPT Microsoft Word for Windows Template 
 WPW PerfectWorks document 
 WQ! QuattroPro Compressed spreadsheet 
 WQ1 QuattroPro/DOS Spreadsheet 
 WQ2 QuattroPro version 5 Spreadsheet 
 WR1 Lotus Symphony file 
 WRG ReGet document 
 WRK CakeWalk Music Audio Project file 
 WRS Microsoft Word for Windows Resource file 
 WRZ Another VRML fileject 
 WS WordStar Text file 
 WSD WordStar for Windows 2000 Document 
 WSP Fortran PowerStation WorkSpace file 
 WST WordStar for Windows Document 
 WSZ WinAmp Skin 
 WTA Used by wireless telephony applications 
 WVL Wavelet Compressed Bitmap 
 WVW PDF format Interleaf WorldView format 
 WWB WordPerfect for Windows Button bar for document window 
 WWK WordPerfect for Windows Keyboard layout file 
 WWL Microsoft Word Add-in file 
 WXP EXP for Microsoft Windows Document file 

 X
  X AVS image 
 X Source code file 
 XAR Corel Xara drawing 
 XDL XML Schema file 
 XHTML eXtensible hypertext markup language 
 XLA Microsoft Excel Add-in file 
 XLB Microsoft Excel Toolbar file 
 XLB Microsoft Excel Datafile 
 XLC Microsoft Excel Chart file 
 XLD Microsoft Excel Dialogue file 
 XLK Microsoft Excel Backup file 
 XLL Microsoft Excel Add-in file 
 XLL Microsoft Excel Dynamic link library 
 XLM Microsoft Excel Macro file 
 XLS Microsoft Excel Worksheet file 
 XLT Microsoft Excel Template file 
 XLT Lotus 1-2-3 Translation table 
 XLV Microsoft Excel VBA module 
 XLW Microsoft Excel Workbook 
 XML eXtensible markup language 
 XNF Network file 
 XNK Microsoft Exchange Shortcut file 
 XRF Cross-reference file 


 Y
 -

 Z
 Z Unix file Compressed 
 ZAP Microsoft Windows Software installation settings file 
 ZIP Zip file Compressed archive 
 ZOM Compressed Amiga archive 
 ZOO An early compressed file format 
 ZVD Voice file


----------



## titun (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice details there, but it would have been more polite of you to give credits to the Original source.

Is this or this the source ??


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 28, 2006)

Its from Here
*totallydrivers.com/resources/file_extensions.asp


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice


----------

